# Joules Wellies?



## Diane_Pepper (9 June 2008)

Anyone have any?
Are they generous sizes - do you buy a size smaller than your normal shoe size?
And also do they last?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks.


----------



## JessPickle (9 June 2008)

I have them, I went with normal size.  Mine on average last 9-10 months, BUT if they don't last a year they replace them completely free, give you a freepost address and you get a new pair in a new style.

I have had joules wellies for 3 years, have had 3 pairs but have spent nothing on wellies apart from my initial pair!


----------



## Diane_Pepper (9 June 2008)

Wow, that is fab that they replace them! My wellies only usually last 3 months tops..
Does it only apply if you buy them directly from Joules?


----------



## JessPickle (9 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]





 Wow, that is fab that they replace them! My wellies only usually last 3 months tops..
Does it only apply if you buy them directly from Joules? 

[/ QUOTE ]

nope I bought mine from robinsons and it applied, they have a year guarantee on everything.  If they break I usually just phone them, they give you a freepost address and then sent you some new ones back.  Have found there customer service very good


----------



## JSL (9 June 2008)

That's rather good jessrulesdaworld, if I'd have known that I'd have tried Joules! 

I've curently got a pair of Shires wellies on the reccomendation of a friend who said her pair lasted two years of daily abuse - for £15 I thought I'd give them a try!


----------



## BBH (9 June 2008)

Bought some as an xmas pressie and they lasted all of two months, I think they are a fashion wellie as opposed to working wellie.


----------



## Diane_Pepper (9 June 2008)

Thanks v. much Jess 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I will fork out on a pair then!


----------



## chickeninabun (9 June 2008)

Our local McArthur Glen Designer Outlet (York) has a Joules shop in it and they sell wellies, although not sure about the guarentee on the "outlet" pairs. I bought my 3 year old daughter a pair there for £5 and they seem to be lasting and she does pretty much wear them all day every day! You can get some great bargains from there, like loads of tops for about £8, etc!


----------



## scotsmare (9 June 2008)

I had a pair and hated them, definitely a fashion wellie rather than a working one.


----------



## splatty (9 June 2008)

Have to agree with Scotsmare, have one pair very uncomfortable, didnt last long started leaking, prefer my hunters anytime.


----------



## JessPickle (9 June 2008)

My friends have hunters, most of them have only lasted a year max.


----------



## Cahill (9 June 2008)

mine lasted a few weeks,had to have a refund.


----------



## horsey1992devon (9 June 2008)

I had some, they didn't last at all...they split really quickly and the spur rest thing on the back sticks into the inside of them, so they rub your ankles.

Wouldn't reccomend them


----------



## lucym (9 June 2008)

mine didnt last very long at all, wouldnt buy them again, but hunters also dont last, so, i just buy seriously cheap green ones


----------



## yipster (9 June 2008)

Had a pair of Joules and they lasted all of 2 months....then i brought a cheapo pair for £10 and they've lasted me 2 and a half years!!


----------



## Bubblegum (9 June 2008)

I had a pair.. lasted all of 7 weeks. Daughter had a pair and last about 11 weeks. Joules refunded us, no quibbles. Now we both have very cheap green wellis, both pairs going strong after long,wet winter. Think joules wellies are very pretty but not for working in !


----------



## amanda123 (9 June 2008)

Bought my daughter a pair in a tack shop. they split so returned to shop who sent them back to joules, joules apparently sai d to replace them but they had none in my daughters size wouldnt give me a refund only a credit note or order any more wellies, did tell them that my daughter needed wellies not t#shirt, i went to joules stand at badmi nton and explained what had happened they gave me a new pair, very nice and helpful, so in future i would deal with joules as its depends on your tack shop, i know they have improved the wellies so we will see how long these last, even hunters dont last as long as they used to.


----------



## L00bey (9 June 2008)

Lek and splt really quickly. I wear RIGGERS 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 cheap have lasted me 2 years stil waterproof very comfy fur lined so warm in winter steel toe capped. Perfect you just have to get used to being called a pikey


----------

